# Any Spoiler/ chopper fans here?



## jwm

While I love my oldies, right now I'm having the most fun with my Spoiler. I picked it up on e-bay, 5 years old/ new in the carton, from a former Schwinn dealer in Washington State. I just bought a Strumey Archer three speed hub kit for it, and as soon as I'm finished with the Starlet for my wife, I rippin' into the chopper.
 Here's a pic:





JWM


----------



## mantaray06

Yes, there are a few of us out here. I have one chopper done and another in the works. Plus I also have a wifey projec tin the works. I will post pics as we progress.


----------



## Sulley

I just picked up one still in the box, very cool bikes, the rear fender on mine got beat up in shipping so i am looking for a new or very nice rear fender. Thanks for any help.  Sulley


----------



## hotrodbob

very nice i like the flames


----------



## Sulley

I have a Schwinn Spoiler and a Jesse Jammes WCC Iron Cross.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley

I have done a little work to my spoiler, i really like the bike should be a keeper, "note" just sold my WCC. Sulley


----------



## cyclebuster

been building choppers forever. nothing exotic, extended forks etc. I have a WCC like yours, a few schwinns, but i think my fav is a 68 huffy slingshot with a OCC Schwinn front end on it. I had a phat custom last year, and most of the nondescript cantilevers in here have chrome 27 inch forks on them.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP

My workman cycle trike and bike.


----------



## Crispien

*Forks?*

Where did you get the forks on the Stingray?


----------



## thegnu

I love choppers ,bobbers , lowriders I was building them with my son for the longest time


----------



## jwm

Those are some sweet bikes! I especially like number three with the softail rear end. It looks fast, too. Very nice work! 

JWM


----------



## thegnu

Thanks , yeah that one was quick once you started up into the gears you could really get some PUSH on the cranks an sail along with traffic as long as your endurance would hold , then I motorized it guess I just got lazy ! I want to rebuild the second one since my son scavenged it for parts an I need one to peddle around when I dont feel like taking out the mb .
I also found this one in the junk not sure if its going to get restored or turned into a rat bobber, I cant decide because I cant dientify it there is one lable on it that seems to read new york an thats it .


----------



## STRAIGHT UP

Crispien said:


> Where did you get the forks on the Stingray?



   Yes, schwinn stingray chopper


----------

